# Acrylic Guitars - Clear...and very clean lol!



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Pretty neat guitar I would say:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/WESLEY-S-SERI...2384QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

According to google:
100 British pounds = 227.434718 Canadian dollars

thats not a bad price at all if it sounds decent...slap some EMG actives in and the body material wont make much difference anyway haha. Do you guys think that if a person put an EMG 81/85 combo in one it would sound decent for hard rock type sounds? Just curious. I wouldnt buy one though cuz im currently waiting for a hamm guitar to come my way 


















I suppose you would play that guitar mostly on a "clean" setting :rockon2:


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Theres an LP copy too!








to be honest, I even like the body shape of this LP more than a normal gibby...maybe my personal style heh.

My....they even have a smoking semi-hollowbody tele!!! I want!



















for 228$ thats not too bad lol. 

heres the store: http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Wesley-Guitars_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ0QQftidZ2QQtZkm


edit: just got the specs for the tele:
Blue 'Burst Finish

Hollow Alder Body

22 fret rosewood fingerboard

Twin P90 Pickups

1 Volume 1 Tone control

Chrome Diecast machine heads

Free 2.5m Guitar Cable

NOT to shabby at all lol. It is alder so it must be decent. The pickups are probably garbage, but some P90s from guitarfetish and it would probably sing nicely!!!


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I guess nobody likes these sorts of guitars here....


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I can dig the clear guitars. They are pretty cool I think.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

cool but usually heavy


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

the tele looks interesting.

acrylic guitars are usually disgustingly heavy and sound awful.


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

I want a ugly guitar , but my girlfriend won't let me get one


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

:S you WANT an ugly guitar?


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> :S you WANT an ugly guitar?


Of course . It's like in excite bike on old school nes : When you jump too high , you re-appear at the bottom of the screen . REALLY ugly or cheesy guitars are cool in my book . 
I want either a eastwood airline map in seafoam green , or a steinberger , or a transparent guitar...Maybe even a daisy rock , but I don't want to support that company .


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Coustfan'01 said:


> Of course . It's like in excite bike on old school nes : When you jump too high , you re-appear at the bottom of the screen . REALLY ugly or cheesy guitars are cool in my book .
> I want either a eastwood airline map in seafoam green , or a steinberger , or a transparent guitar...Maybe even a daisy rock , but I don't want to support that company .


My friend has a daisy rock. It's pretty sweet.. Its a double-cut. Not exactly ugly.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I have seen a clear Tele and a clear Les Paul Jr. type guitar I thought looked amazing. 

I am guessing these guitars must weigh a fair amount?


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I suppose they must weigh quite a bit, but Im sure they would look awesome on stage


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

GuitaristZ said:


> I suppose they must weigh quite a bit, but Im sure they would look awesome on stage


Especially if yer zipper is down.....


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

lol...it would be like a giant magnifying glass


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Kirk Hemmet of Metallica used one on stage in Fort Worth TExas in '96 - documented in the "cunning stunts" DVD....it was full of some weird liquid......it was cool - but he didn't use it long.


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

A few years back my supplier had some Dillions made in acrylic, they were heavy and more expensive to produce. Since acrylic is an oil based product they are even more expensive to make now. The main problem with these acrylic guitars is the headstocks were acrylic while the neck was maple, the headstock was joined by a scarf joint to the neck and separated easily if dropped.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> lol...it would be like a giant magnifying glass


Or the reverse, depending on the curvature of the body. Heh.


----------



## sartana (Jun 9, 2007)

Coustfan'01 said:


> Of course . It's like in excite bike on old school nes : When you jump too high , you re-appear at the bottom of the screen . REALLY ugly or cheesy guitars are cool in my book .
> I want either a eastwood airline map in seafoam green , or a steinberger , or a transparent guitar...Maybe even a daisy rock , but I don't want to support that company .


I like the unusual instead of the run of the mill guitars too, I am especially Gasin for a Eastwood Airline 3 p/u Deluxe in Red.:rockon2:
I am considering a Daisy Rock that's for sale at half price and was curious why you don't want to support Daisy Rock,I don't know much about the company other than they seem to make bizzare colours and very playable guitars.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

they look crazy though...why not just get a squier man...Squiers affinity series of guitars seem really nice for the price. Actually, if you are looking for a great cheaper axe, look NO FARTHER....than www.hammguitars.com

the owner frequents this forum.  and I have one of his amazing hardtail guitars.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The tone "specialists" will dismiss acrylic guitars as junk, but then again, they say the same about modelers.

Personally I think they look very cool and if the right one crossed my path I would take a good look at it.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

http://www.sandberg-guitars.de/images/customshop/g_plasma5strblue.jpg

and in action: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvSfKwZVHFA actually just a glimpse and then Guthrie goes nuts on his Suhr (man's gotta pay the bills)

We have Sandberg's on the way to us, but no Plasma basses yet.....these are not toys and not cheap.....they do sell though. I would be open to being convinced to bring one in:smilie_flagge17:

Andy


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The older I get the more I aquaint plastics with junk. Give me wood, thank you very much. Having said that, 'cause Keith played one, once upon a time I wanted one too.

So many guitars, so little time. Good thing I can't like them all.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Wouldn't touch one myself. Cool but they have to be constantly cleaned - every fingerprint and speck of grease would show up.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

How much do these suckers weigh? I've heard that the Dan Armstrong Ampeg solid body acrylic is a back breaker.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

but its probably indestructable haha


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks cool :smile:



> Ships to:	Europe


Kinda moot point though, eh?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> How much do these suckers weigh? I've heard that the Dan Armstrong Ampeg solid body acrylic is a back breaker.


I don't know exactly, but I've picked one up and it felt about the same as a Les Paul.


I guess if you have a back problem or something it might be a consideration, but people b1tch about the weight of Les Pauls all the time and I've never found them to be uncomfortably heavy. Generally you only hold it up for an hour or less at a time.


----------



## tholiver (Aug 3, 2006)

I prefer "real" wood bodied guitars as well, specifically Les paul single cutaway style, strats teles SG's semis etc.
However i do admit to liking steinbergers and a few other oddities.
And actually these acrylic guitars do look kinda neat. I would not pick one as a first or "one and only" guitar but as a collectors/display piece they look kinda cool. Of course if i got one and it actually felt/played good i would totally use it!


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

GuitaristZ said:


> lol...it would be like a giant magnifying glass


Which is a plus if you perform naked like the Red Hot Chili Peppers used to.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

The thing about clear guitars is this: you have to keep them pristine or they just look supremely shabby. They show up every little greasy fingerprint and stain... not for me, thanks. I'm not insane about keeping my guitars clean and glossy - far from it - but those clear acrylic jobs just look like trouble to me. And I have concerns about tone and resonation, too, but that's secondary.

They look very cool as something to display, maybe (especially that Strat one - pretty slick!!) but I'd probably never actually buy one.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

My brother had one. It was a strat like thing in the 70's. It was an El Degas

It weighed more than a Lester and was smudged by greasy fingers all the time.

That said everybody that wasn't a player that saw it thought it was really cool.

It also was imho a pos.

I've played Armstrongs and they were good sounding but heavy. 

On the cover of "Get Your Yayas Out" Keef has it held in one hand. One strong skinny junkie (back then).


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

elindso said:


> On the cover of "Get Your Yayas Out" Keef has it held in one hand. One strong skinny junkie (back then).


That wasn't Keef. It was Charlie on the cover.


----------

